# Rap Sermon



## Ronnie T (Mar 6, 2012)

Sermon in a Minute..............


----------



## formula1 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re:*

She be rapping the Truth!


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 7, 2012)

She be talkin faster than I can think.


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2012)

Fo shizzle


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 9, 2012)

I love her.

It's like learning a new song and understanding the meaning......listen a few times maybe 3 or 4 and it'll sink right on in!


----------



## RickD (Mar 10, 2012)

Nothing but pure crap to me...


----------



## thedeacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Whatever it takes to make folks listen


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 11, 2012)

thedeacon said:


> Whatever it takes to make folks listen



Amen!! Aren't we suppose to be fishers of men?....do all fisherman use the same bait? I don't think so, do you? I don't literally fish, but I use different bait for different folks when I'm witnessing.


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Mar 15, 2012)

that was great!


----------

